# how can I get to the nearest metro station?



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

I live in Sharjah, near sharjah international airport. now I want to drive to the metro station and take the metro to mall of emirates. anybody can tell me how to drive to the nearest metro station?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Straight down Emirates road, take the Rashidiya exit and the metro station and huge car park is on your left hand side.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Burqa cat is not amused - but isn't allowed to say so....


haha this one is so good!


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Straight down Emirates road, take the Rashidiya exit and the metro station and huge car park is on your left hand side.


Thanks!!!:clap2:


----------

